# Sound Tech counselor wanted for Camp



## ChipTheatre (May 13, 2008)

Hey Guys, I work for a summer camp in upstate NY and we're looking for one more sound production counselor to finish off our theatre staff. I thought I'd see if anyone was interested. You can check out the website at www.chipinaw.com and fill out an online application there. If you have any questions let me know or e-mail [email protected] . Hope to hear from you!


----------



## avkid (May 13, 2008)

Is your camp affiliated with French Woods?
I noticed the summer addresses are remarkably similar.


----------



## airkarol (May 13, 2008)

I'm sound at French Woods 

Call Marcus!


----------



## ChipTheatre (May 14, 2008)

We aren't affiliated with Frenchwoods, but work closely and know them well.


----------



## zac850 (May 18, 2008)

Backstagejobs.com is a good place for work. Perhaps try there?


----------

